# Harry Potter at midnight



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

So Harry Potter opens on Tuesday night at midnight in our area and dh has decided to take dd 9.5 to the midnight show since she is obsessed with it and we have read all of the books with her.. What do you think?


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

I think it's a great idea! It's how we always go to see the new HP releases, and we always have a blast! hope they have fun


----------



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

I would say harmless; she's going with her Dad as a special occasion. Different rules (i.e. bedtime) apply for special time, that's what makes it special. My dad and I always went to the movies as our bonding time, and I love those memories.

Besides, Harry Potter is COOL!

Now, if she wanted to go with a group of friends, no way. 9.5 is too young for a midnight showing to be an outing. But Daddy? Sounds like a little girl's dream.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

We've been going at midnight ever since... book 3, maybe? Or 4? We still lived in Alameda, so Rain couldn't have been more than 8? I think it was Goblet of Fire - that's when I remember the midnight parties beginning.

But yeah, GO! There's nothing inherenting dangerous or scary about nighttime, and I think it will be one of the defining moments of a generation - Where Were You When Book 7 Came Out?

Dar


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

sounds fun!

We went to the midnight show of Shrek III this summer and it was great fun. (My kids are 9 and 10). I don't know that we will go for HP, though, because my kids are in Horse Camp this week and I think that being up half the night and then getting up in the morning to go muck out a stall is a bad idea. (They should sleep at some point).


----------



## sbm1001 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds like a great time to me! I'd do it with my ds, but I have kids to take care of in the a.m., so I can't. We'll be going this week, though.

Shannon


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beli* 
I'm going with my parents (and brother)! I hope they have a blast!









Ha! And midnight here is two hours before midnight there, so I will can call you and give everything away... but I won't, 'cause I'm nice like that.









Dar


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds fun! I am debating taking dd and ds (4.5 and 16 months) but I don't quite trust myself to stay awake through the whole thing. We are going to the midnight book party though.


----------



## sbm1001 (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Sounds fun! I am debating taking dd and ds (4.5 and 16 months) but I don't quite trust myself to stay awake through the whole thing. We are going to the midnight book party though.

No offense, but if I saw a 4.5 y.o. & 16 mo. old out with their parents at the HP midnight show, I'd be judgmental & wonder why in the world those parents would drag their kids to it. And I'd know the obvious answer. And I'd not like the answer.

I'm not ususally judgmental, but when I see little kids out with their parents at places they don't have to be, late at night when they should be sleeping, it irks me.

Shannon


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

You're assuming that all little kids usually go to bed during the early evening, though, and wake early in the morning. When Rain was little, she generally went to bed between 11 and 1, and woke around 9 hours later, so she was regularly out and about at midnight. I'm not sure what the "obvious answer" is to you, because it's not obvious to me, but saying that children "should be sleeping" at that time is extrapolating what your family does to cover all children, and that doesn't always work.

Dar


----------



## Ruth S (Mar 27, 2007)

What bothers me more than the timing is the idea of taking such little children to a movie that is rated PG13. The sensory overload of any movie these days (especially the volume) is something I would not expose a 14 month-old to in a movie theatre. The last Harry Potter movie was quite scary (my 11 year-old has only just seen it, and that's after reading the book, but only during daylight hours because she got nightmares if she read it at night) -- this one is apparently more so.

Even though many parents choose to ignore them, movies do have ratings for a reason, even if only as a guideline. I often don't agree with them, but I do use them as a guide and educate myself about a film before I take my kids.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbm1001* 
No offense, but if I saw a 4.5 y.o. & 16 mo. old out with their parents at the HP midnight show, I'd be judgmental & wonder why in the world those parents would drag their kids to it. And I'd know the obvious answer. And I'd not like the answer.

I'm not ususally judgmental, but when I see little kids out with their parents at places they don't have to be, late at night when they should be sleeping, it irks me.

Shannon

The only thing that would bother me about them taking little kids to a midnight movie, is that I don't want a little kid sitting behind me in a movie. If I go to a movie at midnight (which I am far too lazy to do) I would assume that there are no toddlers in the theater at that time. Four or five year olds wouldn't concern me, but a kid under three would be noisy and distracting to me.

It may be wrong of me, but I don't like to go to movies with toddlers in the theater. Even though H.P is technically a child's movie, I still don't want to share it with small children.

We saw Shooter in the theater. It was rated R and pretty violent. There were two families with kids all under the age of three. My husband was so mad, all the kids were running up and down the stairs, crying, yelling, talking about the blood. They pretty much ruined the movie.

Why don't theaters stop families from bringing kids into R rated movies???

(O.K, that was a thread drift)


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

I have often worried what people think when I am out late with my kids... but they don't know me or my kids, or what our family's bed time is. We are night owls. On any given night we are up till midnight. I joke that my kids will need to work the swing shift... 3-11pm as we stay up late and sleep in. I guess I know how some people see it.

Any way back to the OP I think your dd will have a great time. If she tends to crash early maybe a nap (if she will take one being thatshe is 9 lol) so she can be awake for the movie.

H


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

We're taking 5 year old DD and 3 year old DD in midnight and it depends on the kid, I took my DD's(4 and 2 at the time, do they cried? no where they scared? absolutely not) to see HP4 and they loved it, it totally depends of the kid.

So if I take my kids on midnight I don't care what people will think.


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Heck I drag my kids out to the bookstore to get the Harry Potter books at midnight! I think the midnight movie would be a blast.

Then we love the drive in, where the movies don't start until 9:00 and they play 2!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

The assumption that all children go to bed at an early time in the evening is what irks me, honestly.









We've kept all kinds of hours over the years and so have the kids. Parents who aren't being mindful of their child's sleep indicators... forcing a kid to go to a late movie or some other thing when they are clearly tired and do not want to be there...would bother me too. But, just happy kids out late with parents? No problem.

Harry at midnight sounds great!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbm1001* 
No offense, but if I saw a 4.5 y.o. & 16 mo. old out with their parents at the HP midnight show, I'd be judgmental & wonder why in the world those parents would drag their kids to it. And I'd know the obvious answer. And I'd not like the answer.

I'm not ususally judgmental, but when I see little kids out with their parents at places they don't have to be, late at night when they should be sleeping, it irks me.

Shannon


I don't mind being judged one bit; if I did, I'd be a lousy parent.

However, DD loves HP and would sleep for a few hours before the movie so as to be happy and alert while it was on. DS has no attachment to the movie, but I know he'll fall back to sleep with me as opposed to waking up at home to find me gone and throwing a fit with only his dad there.

If I thought I could stay awake, it'd be a good experience for all of us (even with someone judging my parenting while we were there







).


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
It may be wrong of me, but I don't like to go to movies with toddlers in the theater. Even though H.P is technically a child's movie, I still don't want to share it with small children.

We saw Shooter in the theater. It was rated R and pretty violent. There were two families with kids all under the age of three. My husband was so mad, all the kids were running up and down the stairs, crying, yelling, talking about the blood. They pretty much ruined the movie.

That's bad parenting and not indicitive of how all children in that age group behave at movies.

Quote:

Why don't theaters stop families from bringing kids into R rated movies???
Why do people think they have a right to dictate where other parents bring their own children? I am comfortable with my kids seeing r-rated movies and I would be absolutely livid if someone arbitrarily decided I couldn't bring them to the theater to see them.

(O.K, that was a thread drift)[/QUOTE]


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Gee... and I was seriously toying with taking DD who is 14 months to see HP because we are night owls and she will likely nurse or watch the movie.... and here I would be being a neglectful and selfish parent. Silly me.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm taking 10 and 8 yo to the midnight book party.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Why do people think they have a right to dictate where other parents bring their own children? I am comfortable with my kids seeing r-rated movies and I would be absolutely livid if someone arbitrarily decided I couldn't bring them to the theater to see them.

I don't care if your kid watches porn. But, I don't pay full price for a movie to listen to someone elses kids running up and down the stairs and crying. That's what I expect at a G or PG movie. I want to enjoy my movie without having to deal with somebody elses children. I think it is the responsibility of the theater to make sure I can watch my movie in peace. Parents don't care that their kid is kicking the back of my seat, or screaming to get down. But, it bugs me.

It is also not ok for someone to talk on their cell phone during a movie. It's just courtesy. Be quiet so EVERYBODY can enjoy the movie.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

All I can say is "Have fun"


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I don't care if your kid watches porn. But, I don't pay full price for a movie to listen to someone elses kids running up and down the stairs and crying. That's what I expect at a G or PG movie. I want to enjoy my movie without having to deal with somebody elses children. I think it is the responsibility of the theater to make sure I can watch my movie in peace. Parents don't care that their kid is kicking the back of my seat, or screaming to get down. But, it bugs me.

It is also not ok for someone to talk on their cell phone during a movie. It's just courtesy. Be quiet so EVERYBODY can enjoy the movie.

I agree with all of that -- bad behavoir in movie theaters, no matter what the movie is -- annoys me. But theaters can and should be more diligent in removing the offenders, sans refund. That would be more apt to solve the problem than banning children in movies with a certain rating.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Here, our theater restricts the shows later than 8pm of R rated movies so that no small kids are allowed. (I can't remember the exact age - 10 maybe?)
I think this is a GREAT idea...if you really want your children to see an R rated movie, or just really want to see it yourself and have no option but to drag your kids along with you, then that's fine...but your butt needs to come to an early show. That way, people who want to be assured that a badly behaving child won't be in their theatre during a show can go to the late showing, and watch the movie with other adults in peace. Perfect compromise.
my theatre also has a special thing they do where the 1st matinee showing of EVERY film in the theatre on Tuesdays, is "family" showing. This means that is is expected the theatre will be packed full of toddlers, babies, kids, and they leave the lights on a little bit and tone the sound down a bit(so as not to scare small ones), and have "valet" stroller parking, LOL! Great way for mommies to get out and take the older kids to a movie or just get out themselves, with it being understood they will have a baby/toddler with them, so no glares or feeling like you are interrupting others, etc. It's a madhouse, but hey - it';s a neat option.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I don't care if your kid watches porn. But, I don't pay full price for a movie to listen to someone elses kids running up and down the stairs and crying. That's what I expect at a G or PG movie. I want to enjoy my movie without having to deal with somebody elses children. I think it is the responsibility of the theater to make sure I can watch my movie in peace. Parents don't care that their kid is kicking the back of my seat, or screaming to get down. But, it bugs me.

It is also not ok for someone to talk on their cell phone during a movie. It's just courtesy. Be quiet so EVERYBODY can enjoy the movie.


We take my 5 and 3 year old DD's to movies all of the time (mostly the drive in mut the regular theater as well) and I have found that it is generally the rude adults in the theater that do most of the disrupting.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton* 
We take my 5 and 3 year old DD's to movies all of the time (mostly the drive in mut the regular theater as well) and I have found that it is generally the rude adults in the theater that do most of the disrupting.

Yup.
I had a run in with a man one time at a children's movie.. Small Soldiers, if anyone remembers that one. We were sitting all the way up at the top and my son was on the very last seat. It was towards the end of the movie and he would stand up and sit down and stand up and sit down. Apparently this was bugging the crap out of an older man who thought he could come to a kids movie and watch it without anybody around him acting like a kid. He made comments and I made them right back and he ran way with his tail between his legs.
Seriously, if you don't want to be surrounded by kids, then don't go to a movie theater to watch a kids movie, wait for the DVD to come out and watch it in the peacefulness of your own home... and despite the fact that it is rated PG-13, Harry Potter 5 IS a kids movie.
I'm sorry for the rant but nothing burns me more than people assuming that I will insist that my young child will behave like a small adult just because we are in public. Kids are kids, not miniature adults.


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

Who is stoked for midnight tomorrow!?
I think I am going to go full throttle and wear my witch's hat. Of course, I will take it off once the movie starts so that I won't obstruct someone's view....


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
Who is stoked for midnight tomorrow!?
I think I am going to go full throttle and wear my witch's hat. Of course, I will take it off once the movie starts so that I won't obstruct someone's view....

MY ds 1 is in florida with his dad and I promised him I would wait until he got back to see it. His plane lands at 10 am on sunday and I already purchased fandango tickets for an 11:15 showing







Here's to hoping that his plane lands on time.
I am not going to wear a costume because we won't be going on the release date for the movie, but I work at Barnes and Noble and I will be working the release party for the book and I will be wearing the most outrageous purple witches hat you ever saw to that!!!!


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

I so wanted to go to the midnight but didn't buy tickets in time, so we'll probably go to the 10 am. *sighs* It sucks cuz we went to the midnight poa and gof shows, now we're missing otp







we were gonna take corbin cuz he would have slept. last time, for gof, he cried while we waited for the show to start because everyone kept screaming. then he sat straight up and watched it for about an hour before going to sleep


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
I am not going to wear a costume because we won't be going on the release date for the movie, but I work at Barnes and Noble and I will be working the release party for the book and I will be wearing the most outrageous purple witches hat you ever saw to that!!!!









You're supposed to wear a costume for the midnight showing???

The tickets have long been sold out around here. But, MAN, I would love to see all the costumes.

The bad thing here is it is over 100 degrees outside at midnight. I imagine the people are lining up a lot earlier than midnight to get a good seat. It is going to be SO hot outside waiting in line.

But, I'd still like to go and see all the costumes.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
You're supposed to wear a costume for the midnight showing???

The tickets have long been sold out around here. But, MAN, I would love to see all the costumes.

The bad thing here is it is over 100 degrees outside at midnight. I imagine the people are lining up a lot earlier than midnight to get a good seat. It is going to be SO hot outside waiting in line.

But, I'd still like to go and see all the costumes.

I went to the opening of PoA and there were TONS of costumes. I didn't get to the opening of GoF so I didn't see any there but that's because it had been out for a few weeks before I went. Usually on opening night the true hard core fanatics are there and they usually wear the costumes. Don't worry you can always attend a midnight magic party on the 20th and see all the costumes there.







:
That is an even bigger event than the opening night for the movies.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We asked the kids (5 & 8) if they wanted to see the 12:01 showing and they opted out. In fact, there was a choice between 7am on Wednesday and 1pm on Friday and they opted to wait til Friday because 7 was too early.

But I would have no problem taking them to a midnight showing if they wanted to. DP & DD already have plans to see HP7 (the movie) at midnight because she thinks she'll be up for it then.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I wasn't planning on going to the midnight showing--I love sleep--but you guys make it sound like fun.







I know my 14, 12 and 9 year-old would love it. I just can't see staying up till 2am. I'm a fuddy-duddy.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

They didn't offer pre-sale tickets for the show here. Not really sure what the deal is going to be b/c we have never done the midnight show thing. I will have to go to the theater to ask when my husband gets home.

Do they usually have it showing on more than one screen in the building? We have ten screens in our movie theater here, so I don't know if they will be showing it on just one or multiple ones.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
They didn't offer pre-sale tickets for the show here. Not really sure what the deal is going to be b/c we have never done the midnight show thing. I will have to go to the theater to ask when my husband gets home.

Do they usually have it showing on more than one screen in the building? We have ten screens in our movie theater here, so I don't know if they will be showing it on just one or multiple ones.

Yes they did, I just found it for ya on fandango..... however you are complaining about it in msn still.....

But they are sellin early, check fandango if you cant findem folks.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua* 
Yes they did, I just found it for ya on fandango..... however you are complaining about it in msn still.....

Bite me Yoshua!









I asked you after I posted....I guess I should have just gone straight to the Chosen One.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I haven't been keeping track of the date (d'oh) and I just realized that today is the 10th.

So I got tickets for the midnight show!!

I'm taking all the kids (11, 9, and almost 6)

I promise they will all behave


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
Bite me Yoshua!









I asked you after I posted....I guess I should have just gone straight to the Chosen One.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua* 























You are such a woman! Geez.


----------



## Yoshua (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini* 
You are such a woman! Geez.

If by woman you mean someone who knows how to ask for directions and take care of my baby, you are right.

You are such a man. Geez.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoshua* 
If by woman you mean someone who knows how to ask for directions and take care of my baby, you are right.

You are such a man. Geez.









:


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Why don't theaters stop families from bringing kids into R rated movies???

Because it's none of their business?









I don't want to share a movie theatre with a screaming/crying/super loud person of any age. I think parents should be mindful of what their little one is up for by discussing it before hand (if the kid is old enough for that) or just by watching for signals that the movie is too boring or scary or whatever. Parents should be willing to leave the movie if need be in order to be respectful to the child and to other movie goers.

I don't think it's so black and white as kids in theatres = bad experience and ruined movie. It's about respect and mindful, involved parents.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Well....we got tickets for the midnight. It will be our first midnight movie. I am taking my older three kids who are 12, 10, 9. They all went to bed around 7 and I will get them in a couple of hours to leave. It is now 8:24 and one of the three is out cold, the others are too wired to sleep so I told them to just rest and relax before we go.


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

I am pretty dang tired this morning.

and let me also say, I looked at Daniel Radcliffe differently during this HP. I know he's young, but Hubba Hubba.

who wants coffee????


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't wait to see the movie too but promised my DS that I would wait until he got back from summer camp. He comes home the day that book 7 will be delivered. He made me promised to pick him up first thing and to let him just read and not keep asking questions about camp.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
I am pretty dang tired this morning.

and let me also say, I looked at Daniel Radcliffe differently during this HP. I know he's young, but Hubba Hubba.

who wants coffee????

















:

It would be so much easier to wake up if I actually drank coffee.....


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
I am pretty dang tired this morning.

and let me also say, I looked at Daniel Radcliffe differently during this HP. I know he's young, but Hubba Hubba.

who wants coffee????










I haven't seen the movie yet, but I have seen preivews. Little Harry potter has grown up quite a bit hasn't he.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
I am pretty dang tired this morning.

and let me also say, I looked at Daniel Radcliffe differently during this HP. I know he's young, but Hubba Hubba.

who wants coffee????



















We went.









We had gone back and forth about a zillion times about going since we all had to get up today, but at 6:30 last night we decided to go. We live in a small town and didn't think it would sell out, but it did, but they added a 12:30 show. It was wonderful and I'm glad we went, but getting home at 3 and getting up at 7 was brutal.

I'm not hot for little Daniel Radcliff, he's just too young.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Because it's none of their business?












But shouldn't it be?

In the UK we have age restrictions on which film you can see, buy or or rent. I think that is appropriate - not to avoid screaming kids in the cinema but because a young child really isn't gaining anything by viewing explicit sex scenes or violence.


----------



## cmhotzler (May 29, 2005)

Thank goodness for the above post! Yes, it is MESSED UP if you let your child see a R-rated movie. They are rated for a reason. Good reasons. Letting a child see a R -rated movie is just plain bad parenting. Just like a person I knew that watched a porno with her 12 year old "to show him and answer questions". Just plain messed up. I am by far not a prude-not religious in the least, and have worked in bar for 20 years-but children don't need to see R-rated movies. PERIOD. Unless of course they are a baby, volume turned down and they are sleeping. But to let a 2-12 yr. old watch a movie with explicit sex or violence is bad parenting. I realize alot of posts henceforth will be from angry people arguing about how they are great parents and let their young kids see R-rated movies--but the evidence of their neglect will be visited upon us in years to come. Children DO NOT have the ability to filter out all the crap. Lets take a look shall we at the kids in REAL LIFE R-rated movies (in Iraq for example) (or Darfur) or anywhere war and genocide is going on, they suffer from major problems from seeing the stuff. I believe in natural parenting, but good God, there is limit where people have to say enough is enough...


----------



## cmhotzler (May 29, 2005)

Another thing, no.. I don't think it is wrong for a 10 yr.old to go to HP midnight showing. There is a VAST difference between
PG-13 and R-rated.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessie* 
But shouldn't it be?

In the UK we have age restrictions on which film you can see, buy or or rent. I think that is appropriate - not to avoid screaming kids in the cinema but because a young child really isn't gaining anything by viewing explicit sex scenes or violence.

 No it shouldn't be the movie theatre's business which movies my kids decide to see. Should they also get to decide what clothes my kids wear? What foods they eat? After all, are they gaining anything by wearing a tank top in the winter or eating a brownie or a handful of cheetos? Should they get to go further than that and decide what we watch in our home? Do they get to decide if my daughter is gaining anything from MTV or my son from his computer or video games. (Grand Theft Auto) Slippery slope to say the least.

We discuss a lot in my family. My kids have a lot of say over what happens in their lives, and because they've grown up with the experience of me respecting them and valuing their opinions, they mostly want to hear what I think about various things like movies, music, games, clothing, and etc. When they were little I tried to be very mindful of their limits and preferences, and I helped them explore things and find/set limits that were helpful to them.

We all value different things, at least in part. I am far more sensitive to violent content than the kids are. Ds loved the movie "300" and I wouldn't ever choose to see it. After years of respecting her own limits about horror movies, Dd is pretty interested in them. And while we aren't viewing porn as a family or anything, we don't find sexuality or nudity in movies to be inappropriate just because it's nudity or sex. Context, style, and etc are considered.

No. It's not the theatre's business, IMO.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmhotzler* 
Lets take a look shall we at the kids in REAL LIFE R-rated movies (in Iraq for example) (or Darfur) or anywhere war and genocide is going on, they suffer from major problems from seeing the stuff. I believe in natural parenting, but good God, there is limit where people have to say enough is enough...

I'm not interested in defending myself as being a good parent, as I don't have any lacking in self confidence when it comes to my abilities, but the above statement is absolutely







: You really think that kids can't tell the difference between a real and present threat to their lives and a picture on a screen (which they're watching with an entire group of people who seem perfectly calm and relaxed)? Wow.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmhotzler* 
Thank goodness for the above post! Yes, it is MESSED UP if you let your child see a R-rated movie. They are rated for a reason. Good reasons. Letting a child see a R -rated movie is just plain bad parenting.

We view the rating system only as a very basic and vague way to determine content. We prefer to look much further into the elements of the movie than just R or PG or PG13 because often the things that caused a movie to be rated that are not a problem for us. It's not a very accurate tool for our family.

I could easily say that it's "just plain bad parenting" to keep a child from an R rated movie they have interest in after some discussion and exploration into it with a mindful parent.... but I won't.









Quote:

I am by far not a prude-not religious in the least, and have worked in bar for 20 years-but children don't need to see R-rated movies. PERIOD.
Well, fortunately you only get to decide for your children. The rest of us are going to handle our own business just fine I think.

Quote:

I realize alot of posts henceforth will be from angry people arguing about how they are great parents and let their young kids see R-rated movies--but the evidence of their neglect will be visited upon us in years to come.
 Well, my kids are teenagers now and they have been watching some R rated films for a good many years. What evidence should I be looking for? Neither of them smokes, drinks, is sexually active with another person or even dating, and they do not sneak out of our home. Is that the stuff you mean? They love to read, write, and discuss things with me. We go to the beach and concerts together. We cook and laugh. So far so good.

Quote:

Children DO NOT have the ability to filter out all the crap............. I believe in natural parenting, but good God, there is limit where people have to say enough is enough...
 And you are welcome to decide where "enough" is regarding entertainment in your own life and family. But not in mine.


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

I could easily say that it's "just plain bad parenting" to keep a child from an R rated movie they have interest in after some discussion and exploration into it with a mindful parent.... but I won't.







[/COLOR]

Well, fortunately you only get to decide for your children. The rest of us are going to handle our own business just fine I think.

And you are welcome to decide where "enough" is regarding entertainment in your own life and family. But not in mine. [/QUOTE]








:

thank you, Unschoolnma


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

sorry if I didn't use the quote feature correctly, Unschoolnma...in all my years at MDC it was my first attempt at using them.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmhotzler* 
.....but the evidence of their neglect will be visited upon us in years to come.

I am curious what evidence of their neglect will be visited upon us in years to come.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmhotzler* 
Another thing, no.. I don't think it is wrong for a 10 yr.old to go to HP midnight showing. There is a VAST difference between
PG-13 and R-rated.

I don't even look at ratings for movies for my kids. I usually view the movie first.

I am aware of at least one movie which is rated PG-13 that has things in it that I wouldn't let my children see at 10 years old.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

what an absurd and ridiculous thing to say! I'll have to go rush and see if my teens are ok! Ok, I forgot, my 13 year old is at the Duke TIP gifted camp, can't check up on her. Maybe I should call the counselor. "I let her watch R rated movies. Is she ok? A poster on a messageboard said she was going to be messed up forever!!!!"


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gethane* 







what an absurd and ridiculous thing to say! I'll have to go rush and see if my teens are ok! Ok, I forgot, my 13 year old is at the Duke TIP gifted camp, can't check up on her. Maybe I should call the counselor. "I let her watch R rated movies. Is she ok? A poster on a messageboard said she was going to be messed up forever!!!!"

I would imagine that a very intelligent 13 year old would be able to cope - but a five year old?

Yes it's good to discuss issues but I honestly can't see what a young child (not a teen) gains from seeing explicit sex scenes or graphic violence.

And yes, they do see some pretty vile things on the news, but I don't remember the last time I saw simulated sex or serial killers on the BBC news at 6pm.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, I know, common sense right? But cmhotzler seemed to be saying something else entirely. see?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmhotzler* 
Thank goodness for the above post! Yes, it is MESSED UP if you let your child see a R-rated movie. They are rated for a reason. Good reasons. Letting a child see a R -rated movie is just plain bad parenting. Just like a person I knew that watched a porno with her 12 year old "to show him and answer questions". Just plain messed up. I am by far not a prude-not religious in the least, and have worked in bar for 20 years-but children don't need to see R-rated movies. PERIOD. Unless of course they are a baby, volume turned down and they are sleeping. But to let a 2-12 yr. old watch a movie with explicit sex or violence is bad parenting. I realize alot of posts henceforth will be from angry people arguing about how they are great parents and let their young kids see R-rated movies--but the evidence of their neglect will be visited upon us in years to come. Children DO NOT have the ability to filter out all the crap. Lets take a look shall we at the kids in REAL LIFE R-rated movies (in Iraq for example) (or Darfur) or anywhere war and genocide is going on, they suffer from major problems from seeing the stuff. I believe in natural parenting, but good God, there is limit where people have to say enough is enough...


So if she is going to post something so rude and ridiculous, I think its only fair to respond in kind.

Oh, to equate an R rated movie with a porno? Obviously someone isn't watching the right porno.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmhotzler* 
But to let a 2-12 yr. old watch a movie with explicit sex or violence is bad parenting.


So what is it that magically makes it OK at 13?

I would think it has a lot to do with the maturity of the child in question, and that the parent should know better than some board if their 10 year old or 13 year old can handle a particular movie


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calidris* 
So what is it that magically makes it OK at 13?

I would think it has a lot to do with the maturity of the child in question, and that the parent should know better than some board if their 10 year old or 13 year old can handle a particular movie

Well no, it doesn't automatically become ok at 13, but probably it's better than at 5 or 6 or 7. A mature 13 year old might be ok to see a 15 or perhaps even a 18 rated film, depending on the subject/content. I don't think you could ever say the same for a young child.

I'm really not sure what the big deal is here. However, I'm really surprised that a board that is so anti violence is so pro letting your toddler watch someone blow someone else's head off.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessie* 
Yes it's good to discuss issues but I honestly can't see what a young child (not a teen) gains from seeing explicit sex scenes or graphic violence.

There are a lot of things in life where all a person gains is pleasure. If my kids want to watch a movie because they think they're going to enjoy it, that's good enough for me. If they want to come see something with us because they want to chow down on some popcorn and don't care about what we're seeing, that's cool too.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessie* 
A mature 13 year old might be ok to see a 15 or perhaps even a 18 rated film, depending on the subject/content. I don't think you could ever say the same for a young child.

 I don't think you could ever say what _every_ young child is capable of seeing/handling. Everyone is so different. I get that many young kids are sensitive to violence and such. In those cases it makes sense for parents and kids to work together to make choices that aren't overwhelming. It's not parents and kids choosing something non-violent that I have a problem with. It's the idea that no kids should see anything other than a G or PG movie until they are teens that I take issue with.

Quote:

I'm really not sure what the big deal is here.
The big deal is that I don't want someone I don't even know deciding that my kids can't go with me to see an PG 13 or R rated movie if we've decided it works for us.


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

FWIT, I took my 8, yes 8 yo dd to the midnight showing. The worst thing that happened, was that she fell asleep through the middle of it! It was so more mellow than GOF, which, I also took her to see on her 6/7th? birthday. In a few weeks, I'm going to take my 8yo AND 4 yo back to OOTP. Because they/we love harry Potter and I know what they can handle. There are choice R movies that I feel my 8 yo can handle. There are certain pg13 movies that my 4yo can watch. They are not overly sensitive and love a good scary movie.

It's not about thinking its ok to let a toddler "watch someone's head get blown off" not at all. It's about being a PARENT and knowing what your child can or can't handle. Without letting someone who doesn't even know you judge or dictate what you let your child see.


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey, did anyone dress up? I was too chicken to wear my witchy hat and I instantly regretted not wearing it when we got to the theater...lots of people were dressed up.

My dd is going to go see the movie again this weekend!


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

This thread ahs really gotten off topic. LOL
I do want to say, that I do think people can overestimate what their kids can handle at young ages. I know that I have thought my 5 year old could handle alot more then he really could and have had to change what he can view because of that. I really do take issue with little little kids seeing serious violence. Just because they are not having night mares of freaking in the theater doesn't mean it is good for them to see that stuff.
But this isn't what the OP was asking. She wanted to know if if was weird to take a kid to a late movie... which IMO it isn't. LOL

OP I hope you all had a great time. My dd and her girlfriends are seeing it sunday for dd's 13 bday.









H


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthree* 
This thread ahs really gotten off topic. LOL

 Yeah, and it's mostly my fault!














: The issue that came up is an important one for me so when it pops up I run with it. I do apologize for tweaking this thread though. It's fine with me if there is another thread for the other issue.

Quote:

My dd and her girlfriends are seeing it sunday for dd's 13 bday









What a fun birthday! Happy day to her.


----------

